# H&R 732 revolver



## cearp24 (Jul 10, 2014)

I was given this gun by my grandmother this past weekend. It was my grandfathers and he passed in 1982, so I have no way of asking him about it. I have never seen one of these revolvers with this finish. Has anyone else seen anything like this? I know it was manufactured in 1971 based on the serial number, but that is all I have been able to find out.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

cearp24 said:


> I was given this gun by my grandmother this past weekend. It was my grandfathers and he passed in 1982, so I have no way of asking him about it. I have never seen one of these revolvers with this finish. Has anyone else seen anything like this? I know it was manufactured in 1971 based on the serial number, but that is all I have been able to find out.


 Looks to Me to Be A Harris & Richards By The Grip , Should Have The Caliber On The Pipe Some Where


----------

